# DFWFishbox.com



## JAXON777 (Dec 30, 2006)

Your link worked for me. It didnt send me to godaddy


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Not I. I get godaddy. My guess is they are upgrading.


----------



## adroit (Aug 7, 2009)

It looks like they've fixed it now


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

We're still here. Our previous name server crashed this morning around 9a and I had to move it. For most it came back online around 10a. I sent out a mass email but apparently the mail server wasn't fully functional yet. I'm still having problems getting on here at home. 

It is up and running, please bare with us and thanks for your understanding!!

Skipp


----------



## bcdudley (Nov 18, 2009)

Glad to hear it's not going away.  I just found it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## adroit (Aug 7, 2009)

It's down now. Up down up down, who knows.


----------



## rolloffhill (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry ya'll I messed up, it should be up for most. It could take a bit longer for some.

:redface:


----------

